# I'll be cutting these Bad Boys tomorrow...



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm kinda documenting my soaping journey. I hope y'all like to see what will come out of the mold as much as I do. You never really know! Stay tuned - I'll cut and post tomorrow. Keepin' ma finga's crossed! 

[/img]



Uploaded with ImageShack.us







[/url]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[/img]



Uploaded with ImageShack.us






[/url]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## Relle (Jun 17, 2011)

Very pretty ITM and they haven't come out yet. I'll be in to have a look.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this.. Is ITM - in the mold?


----------



## ToniD (Jun 17, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks! We will see if they are tomorrow!


----------



## maya (Jun 17, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## Bama (Jun 17, 2011)

Pretty, look forward to seeing it cut


----------



## Hazel (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks great! Great job on the piping and I want to see the cut pics, too.


----------



## Relle (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep, ITM- in the mould.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 18, 2011)

Pretty as ... !

I'm looking forward to seeing these cut!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful!  Can't wait to see the cut pics.


----------



## twoblooms (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous, I love your rectangular mold and the purple and pearl topped soap looks divine.

I'm looking forward to the cut versions.

Michelle


----------



## Fullamoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Wonderful! What are the little pearls on top made of? Did you make them? When did you find them?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Fullamoon - the pearls on top are just sugar pearls used for decorating cupcakes. I think I got them in the cake decorating section of the grocery store. I love all of the great colorful sugar decorations you can buy now.


----------



## Fullamoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh cool! Clever. I would never have thought of it!


----------



## llineb (Jun 19, 2011)

I love the cut pics!  I'm a little new to CP soap so I was wondering how you did the embeds.  Did you just make a batch of CP soap in a flat pan and then use cookie cutters on it after 24hours? ...kinda like M&P soap embeds? 
That is a very unique soap.  Only a soaper can appreciate the time it took to make that soap!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

llineb said:
			
		

> I love the cut pics!  I'm a little new to CP soap so I was wondering how you did the embeds.  Did you just make a batch of CP soap in a flat pan and then use cookie cutters on it after 24hours? ...kinda like M&P soap embeds?
> That is a very unique soap.  Only a soaper can appreciate the time it took to make that soap!



Thank you! You could do embeds the way you described but these embeds are M&P. The only time I use CP for embeds is if I have a batch that is not exactly what I wanted it be. I will cut it up in all shaped and sized and save them for a future batch.


----------



## llineb (Jun 19, 2011)

Bergamot & Bubbles said:
			
		

> llineb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I didn't know we could use M&P embeds.  Thanks!!!...much easier to mold I would think!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

llineb said:
			
		

> Bergamot & Bubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Those are cute!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 1, 2011)

where is the cut pics?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

honor435 said:
			
		

> where is the cut pics?



Scroll down.


----------



## HeartToHeart (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep! Where are the cut pics?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

HeartToHeart said:
			
		

> Yep! Where are the cut pics?



Cut pics are here:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dcornett (Jul 2, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks great cut!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 7, 2011)

Those are awesome! You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Cirafly24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh, they're lovely! What did you use to get that beautiful vibrant pink?


----------

